# Mini-14 Gas Block



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a mini-14 that is brutal on brass. It kicks them out about 30 feet and puts dents in the brass. I hear the gas block could have something to do with this. I have heard of adjustable gas blocks and or having the existing one machined, but I dont understand how they work. Is there anyone with thad could give me some insight on correcting this problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

An adjustable gas block will allow you to decrease the flow of gas to the action. This will slow your bolt velocity and this will make your gun easier on the brass.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Another option is to buy a set of custom gas bushing from accuracysystems.com. They offer a set with 3 different size bushings. I do not remember exactly without looking it up but if i remember right the set was $20.00 or less.

On my buddies we made a gas bushing with a smaller hole in it (not quite as small as the smallest one included in the custom set as we didn't have a small enough drill bit). At any rate his Mini does not destroy brass now, and maybe only thows it 15 feet, and much more consistantly.

Another thing to do is when you remove your gas block use a feeler guage and get the gap on both sides of the gas block equal when the gas block is tight. My buddy did this on his Mini and it actually helped out the accuracy a little.

Larry


----------

